# earth sheltered homes



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Any have one or know anyone who does

I own A 100ac in TN and am seriously considering building one.. They have many advantages and few disadvantages... The main disadvantage is you psychologically feel like a cave dweller, I think I can deal with that..lol

They are also cheaper to heat and cool. I have also heard but have not done the reaserch they are somewhat cheaper then a stick built home... We are going to build in a fairly tornado prone area, I like the idea of sitting in my living room while one roars over the house..



would look like this with a little more dirt on top.


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

nice


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It might be tough to find financing, if you need it. They fall into the "Unique Property," category. They are tough to comp for an appraisal.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Fishndude said:


> It might be tough to find financing, if you need it. They fall into the "Unique Property," category. They are tough to comp for an appraisal.


there is that but we would be paying cash for the build, and the resale is not great.. This would probably be our last home the wife and I are 45 and 50 me being 50....


----------



## bucktownboy (Dec 28, 2008)

I know of one in the South Bend area . I personally don't know the people. Always thought it would be cool to check it out. It's been there since I've been driving , roughly 30 yrs.... I could stop over and give/get a phone/email for you .

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

You will find issues while building such as insect treatments that are not as effective, waterproofing is a huge issue, the additional structural supports to carry the dead load and live loads, venting issues to combat radon gas and moisture build up, proper drainage, etc.
Also issues while dwelling in the home such as cave syndrome as you mentioned as well as the additional electrical used to light the place. Some lights will be left on continuously while occupied. Night lights burn 24/7 in some areas of the home. 
Some folks love their earth berm homes... some despise them.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

I saw one around here, 3 sides were basically earth, the 4th had windows and walk out. Yea, it kind of reminded me of a basement. The roof was special concrete with some earth on it. 

The good news is you probably could just build the traditional home on top if you ever changed your mind.

If its only going to be accessable by stairs, remember old farts (YOU/WIFE-in 15yrs) have to negotiate stairs with bad knees.


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

My parents built an earth shelter almost 30yrs ago here in northern michigan. My wife and I have moved into it earlier this fall. North/east walls have lots of windows that include the living/bedrooms/kitchen with storage/laundry without windows. Plus two skylights in bathrooms that don't have access to windows. Heating has been alright, I think the furnace isn't the most efficient (older.) During the summer when there were hotter days (triple digits) it was low 70's with no air conditioning in house.

We are seeing some water issues now, that will need to be fixed. Some of it is from neglect, and materials degrading.

Like said lights are a must even during the day if not near a window. 

My wife has said she always has wanted to live in house like this, and now work and life has allowed us to keep family property in the family.

If you have more questions feel free to contact me.

Tracker01


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

I lived in an earth home for quite a while. Very nice, all wood heat and very quiet. Precast walls and ceiling with concrete floors. The south side of the house was all glass. Large windows and sliders. The lowest temp ever seen in the house was 51 degrees with no heat. That was when I moved there in March. March in Mn is like Feb in Mi. Very easy keeper an earth home. Geothermal and heat pump with heated flooring would be pretty inexpensive on a utility bill.


----------

